
Landing on a U.S. Aircraft Carrier Is About to Get Easier - bootload
https://warisboring.com/landing-on-a-u-s-aircraft-carrier-is-about-to-get-easier-1778ac6e771f#.ad3cbth81
======
najajomo
How exactly does Precision Landing Modes [PLM] make landing on an aircraft
carrier easier?

~~~
bootload
I'm in awe of how the USN land F/18s at sea, at night in rough weather. When
the pilots on ship are sitting down with pop-corn watching night landings in
rough seas of their flight team-mates using IFLOLS... watch this video on
landing on pitching decks. [0] The real problem is being able to land in all
weather consistently. The advantage of Precision Landing Modes (PLM) is
described this way:

 _" “Every aircraft is continually on glideslope with a stable and predictable
energy state. Ultimately, this makes landing at the aircraft carrier safer,”
said Lt. Greg “Cinder” Blok, CVW-8 Paddles."_ [1]

Because landing is visual [2] and aided by LSO (Landing Signal Officer) the
precision on landing is more variable than using PLM.

 _“All results showed benefits in touchdown dispersion reduction of more than
50 percent when compared to current landing control techniques,”_ [3]

References

[0] Video showing USN in the Pacific in rough seas
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4HTXBTkcpg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4HTXBTkcpg)

[1] _" Fleet Flies Magic Carpet"_
[http://navalaviationnews.navylive.dodlive.mil/2017/03/14/fle...](http://navalaviationnews.navylive.dodlive.mil/2017/03/14/fleet-
flies-magic-carpet/)

[2] _" IFLOLS—the improved Fresnel lens optical landing system—is a stack of
12 light cells, which produce a single ball-shaped image used by carrier
pilots to determine the glideslope as they approach the carrier to land."_

[3] Ibid, _" Fleet Flies Magic Carpet"_

